# How to troubleshoot Application/Reaper Hang in Win10



## pderbidge (Sep 16, 2019)

Some of you have followed my new PC build with Ryzen. So far everything is working great except for one thing that I don't believe is hardware related at all but there is always a possibility. I use Reaper and normally if there is a Reaper crash there is a log that shows what caused the crash (usually a buggy plugin). It would be great if Reaper would just crash but instead it will hang and just sit there acting like it's trying to load something but does nothing. The only way to stop it is to force close Reaper and find my latest backup and start again from there. This happens at least once an hour into a session. It almost seems as if I start to click through a project from one section to another faster than Reaper can keep up and therefore just gets frozen.

Because Reaper is hanging instead of crashing nothing gets logged so it is difficult to find the solution to the problem. If I go into Windows event viewer to look at the logs it seems like the problem shows as "unknown application hang". I'm not experienced in reading windows logs but that is what it seems to be saying. To be clear nothing else hangs, it's just Reaper. I've only been playing around with one project so far so this could all be project specific.

So far everything on my new build is working great except for this one issue that I really need to resolve. I have a few more ideas to try to troubleshoot and would appreciate others feedback for more ideas on how to get to the bottom of this issue.

So far I have tried:

1. Setting my memory back to its standard XMP settings to make sure my overclock wasn't causing any issues. I might go back further to Jdec settings just to eliminate one more possibility.

Some Ideas I'm going to try in no particular order:
1. I'm using Ryzen's PBO (Performance Boost Overdrive), which is a sort of auto overclock. I'm going to disable that for now just to see if that helps but I really don't think any of these are the issue.
2. I'm going to set my Reaper Pref's back to default and then make preference changes one by one to see if that helps instead of my imported settings.
3. I'm going to Try 2nd gen drivers on my Scarlett 2i2 which is what I had on my win7 system to see if there could be conflict with my Reaper setup and the Scarlett 1rst gen driver. If that doesn't work then swap my Scarlett with my Behringer UMC202HD and see if that solves it.
4. Try a different Anti-virus program.
5. Start a project from scratch and see how it goes. Probably should try this one first.

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Pictus (Sep 16, 2019)

pderbidge said:


> 4. Try a different Anti-virus program.


The AV should be disabled for audio workloads...


----------



## pderbidge (Sep 17, 2019)

Pictus said:


> The AV should be disabled for audio workloads...


I know. I've always been fine in the past leaving it on but now that I have to troubleshoot this issue it's safest to turn the AV off when working on a project. I just reset my reaper settings to default and went through and optimized settings from scratch rather than importing my old settings from my previous build so maybe that will help if by chance I had some funky settings in my old setup that I forgot about that might be causing issues with my new setup. If not, I'll try the portable install next to see if that behaves better with the project. I'll eventually figure this out as I always do but I sure would like to focus on making music at some point since that was the whole point of this build ):


----------



## Pictus (Sep 23, 2019)

May help:





__





WinCrashReport - Displays a report about crashed Windows application


Displays a report about crashed Windows application



www.nirsoft.net








__





Blue screen of death (STOP error) information in dump files.


Displays information about blue screen crashes occured on your system. (MiniDump Reader)



www.nirsoft.net








__





AppCrashView - View application crashes (.wer files) in Windows 7/Vista


Displays the details of all application crashes occured in your system.



www.nirsoft.net








__





Get information about Windows software that stopped responding/freezing (hang)


Get information about hanging/freezing (stopped responding) Windows program



www.nirsoft.net


----------



## pderbidge (Sep 23, 2019)

Pictus said:


> May help:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Pictus. I should be more clear. I have those apps and can see the information being reported I just don't know what they mean since most of the errors were listed as "unknown Application Hang" or something similar to that. I may have gotten lucky and found the culprit by the fact that it reared its ugly head in a more serious and obvious way through a BSOD. It became obvious that it was my Focusrite Driver by the fact that it stopped working right after the crash. I started using the 2nd Gen driver on my 1rst Gen device, which luckily my 2i2 supports and the problem has gone away. Everything is working like a dream now but I want to keep testing a while longer before I confirm that I'm in the clear.


----------

